# 1. Superbike in Emmelshausen (CTF)



## Pedalritter (7. Mai 2005)

Kann euch die Veranstaltung nur empfehlen , ist eine Super Strecke   

Weitere Veranstaltungen findet ihr hier   .

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139722


----------

